# Looking for Mfg Date for S&W .38 Special CTG



## Rueterd (Jul 26, 2011)

S/N V 313848
5 screw frame. Cartridge ejector; rounded front site; square butt; and smooth walnut grips. Knurled trigger and hammer. Pinned barrel and rear site is a notch.

Stamped on top of barrel "SMITH & WESSON SPRINGFIELD, MASS, USA"
Second line on barrel "PATENTED FEB.8.06 SEPT.14.09 DEC.20.14"

On left of barrel "SMITH & WESSON"

On right side of barrel ".38 S & W SPECIAL CTG"

On left side above the cylinder on the bevel of the frame is stamped "X U.S. PROPERTY G H D." (the "X" is a symbol, or an 8 as its difficult to tell for sure).

Any info regarding mfg date and what the G H D stands for would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks, Ron


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

you have a victory model .38, made between 1943-45 for england .... the initials stand for Guy H. Drewry , he was the ordinance officer and that was his acceptance mark


----------

